

Weev's IAmA the day before sentencing on CFAA violations in ATT iPad case - rdl
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ahkgc/i_am_weev_i_may_be_going_to_prison_under_the/

======
rdl
Live weev chat: <http://new.livestream.com/timcast/AMAWithWeev>

